# Tegu yawns!



## Rhetoric (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone have any pictures of their tegu yawning? The tongue shots are awesome, of course. I got a couple good ones of Guru yawning after eating some fish and I could not believe how large his mouth is... I wish his teeth would have shown up more


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 27, 2013)

How do u get the shed from in the joimr connecting the jaw [attachment=6266]to the mouth

from Samsung Galaxy S3


Oh yea nice pics he looks like a lil dinosaur

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Rhetoric (Jan 27, 2013)

Hehehe these pictures are so cute. I hope other people will share theirs. 

Sorry, I don't understand. How do you help the shedding around the mouth?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea at the inside part

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Rhetoric (Jan 27, 2013)

There isn't anything I do to help it. Humidity helps sheds a lot. I also have some cinder blocks and large flat rocks in the enclosure. Sometimes I see him rubbing his face on the rocks when he sheds but that's about it.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea its just the inside part the flaps on each side when they open the mouth

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tegus4life (Jan 27, 2013)

Ahh those are awesome!!!! Super cute


----------

